# Grade 2 Embies (At Day 2) How likely to get a BFP?



## Jess2010 (Jul 6, 2010)

I've just had the call from the clinic - out of our 5 embryos we have 4 at grade 2 (3 with 4 cells, 1 with 5 cells) and 1 at grade 3.
I'm really dissapointed that we haven't got a grade 1 amongst them and I'm worried this is a bad sign and we will have less of a chance of getting implantation and a BFP.
Can anyone reassure me?  Just need to know if you can have success from grade 2 embies.
Thanks
Jess


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Those grades are good so however hard it is, try not to feel too disheartened but stay positive   

Whilst you probably think this is easy for me to say as I've had quite a few grade 1's, I seriously wouldn't get hung up on all the grading.  Different clinics do seem to have some slightly varying criteria when it comes to grading anyway and it doesn't really mean anything when it comes to success, it's more for the embryologists information rather than whether the embryo is likely to implant.  Our embryologist even told us that we were incredibly lucky to get so many grade 1's since majority do not get top grade embryos (or any to freeze).

The main thing is that your embies were at the correct cell stage, which all yours are.

A grade 4 is just as likely to be successful as a grade 1...your grade 2 and 3's are fine   

As I'm sure you're aware, there are no guarantees with IVF, irrespective of what grade your embies are.

Try and think positive thoughts for your developing embies, one or both may well be successful.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

